# Tiny Font



## Bullgrit (Sep 1, 2013)

Is it just my browser, or has the font here gotten tiny?

Bullgrit


----------



## Morrus (Sep 1, 2013)

It's just your browser.  Check your zoom or font size settings, perhaps.


----------



## Bullgrit (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm about to leave the house for a week vacation, so I'll check things later. But no other web site has changed, and the switch to tiny font happened literally while I was typing a post. I was just typing away, then suddenly ENWorld blinked and the font was tiny. The strangest thing.

Bullgrit


----------



## Nytmare (Sep 2, 2013)

You probably hit Ctrl - by mistake.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Nov 5, 2013)

All font is tiny to me. 150% zoom is the smallest I can surf at.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 6, 2013)

Scorpio616 said:


> All font is tiny to me. 150% zoom is the smallest I can surf at.




Don't know about other browsers but Firefox allows you to set a minimum font size.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah, you'll need to play with your browser settings.  The font here hasn't changed.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Nov 6, 2013)

ghostcat said:


> Don't know about other browsers but Firefox allows you to set a minimum font size.



I Like the Ctrl + since it zooms images too.


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Nov 12, 2013)

That's happened to me before.  My hand brushed the middle-button-scroll-line on the touchpad while I was pressing control.  Easy enough to fix.


----------



## Bagpuss (Nov 14, 2013)

Changed for me as well particularly noticeable on a iPad, but also noticed it in Chrome on my PC, checked the zoom was at 100%.

Looks like the font type has changed.


----------

